# Youtube does not show video in full size



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

I like crafts, I use My Samsung tablet 10.1 and Youtube for tutorials. Or rather, I USED Youtube for tutorials because after not using my tablet for about 3 weeks or so, I cannot watch any video on Youtube in full size.

This is what happens.

I go to Youtube through Firefox. 

I see a page with on the left side small windows of videos I have watched in the past, and probably some suggested by Youtube. WHen I click on a video I want to watch, this window becomes about twice the size of the little windows that show on the left, and moves to the top op the page, in a black bar. It has the white arrow in the middle where you click to start the video. When I do that the screen becomes all white with a red bar in the top. Right in the middle of the page a small exclamation mark appears with next to it 'An error occurred', and below it a link with 'Retry'. WHen I click 'Retry' the same page with the error message keeps coming back.

This what happens when I use Firefox or the Youtube app. On my tablet I am trying to find something under 'settings', somewhere on the tablet but frankly, I think I am too stupid to figure this out myself. 

Any, ANY advise would be greatly appreciated (even take a hammer to your tablet and hit any key..)
Regards
Mildred


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

We can try clearing out the data for the youtube app:

1) Under Settings, you may have to hunt around a bit, but look for "Application manager". On my device, it is under "More".
2) Scroll over (left or right) so that you are viewing ALL applications. Then scroll all the way down to "Youtube".
3) Click "Clear data" and "Clear cache". 

This should reset the app to standard uncustomized settings, but will leave the updates to the youtube app intact.


----------

